# Realistic Pokemafia [Innocent win]



## Superbird

This is realistic pokemafia All PMs have been sent out, so Night 0 has officially started as of this post. Here are some ground rules for the game:

Day phases and night phases will last APPROXIMATELY 48 hours. No garuntees.
You have an unlimited number of Abstains.
You may not quote anything from your Role PMs in this thread. 
External communication between players is not allowed unless otherwise detailed in your role PM. On your honor.
All night actions not sent in will be randomized. Every player MUST send in a night action every single night, or notify me in advance if you will not be able to. If you do not send in a night action or a notification that you will not be able to do so for two nights (not necessarily consecutive), you will be disqualified and killed for inactivity. 
You may choose not to post at all during the day if you want. 
Whichever player has the most votes at the end of any day phase will be lynched. If there are more votes to Abstain than to lynch a player, then no player will be lynched. If there are no votes, no player will be lynched. If two players have the same number of votes, it will be randomized who dies.
If you did not recieve a role PM, or if you wish for me to send you another one, PM me.

If I have anything else in particular to add I will add it, and I will make a post about doing so in the thread. For now, however...

*Nighttime has begun. You have 48 hours.*​


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Night 0]*

*All night actions have not been recieved. You have 24 more hours because it is the first night. There will be no reminders or extentions on subsequent nights. Be warned.*


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

It is the end of the night. As all the pokemon congregate in the square, no one doesn't show up -- but some look worse than others. 

*No one died last night. Approximately 48 hours for Daytime discussion*​.

Everyone whose status (HP, stats or the like) changed, or anyone who performed a night action that required me to respond back to them, has been sent an analysis of how their night went. If you did not recieve one and you believe you should have then please ask me privately, although if you did not recieve a PM your status likely did not change.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I am alive. this is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Lynch *Light*.

Well, that was some good luck. No one died night one, and we already know one of the mafia.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

hm? I presume this indicates you possess some sort of inpection power, but care to explain further?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Wait so you're claiming inspector already?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I have more info. One of my moves is an inspection, Zero Moment is mafia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Well, yes, I inspected *Light*, and he showed up as mafia. 

If the roles link directly to the Pokemon choice, he (a Spiritomb) is the most likely candidate to be mafia anyhoo...


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

... two inspector claims d1, that seems off, but I guess with so many powers, okay.

I'm curious, though, how does charizard get inspection? metagross, likewise, but charizard particularly.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

also, why I can't necessarily speak for superbird, alignment being related to publicly-available information is town-biased and thus bad design except in the case that the mafia density is hih enough that it isn't balanced by town power roles yet somehow isn't a majority. usually, such a case would be the result of bad design anyway, so. best not to read too much into what amounts to fluff. probably.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

The move for Metagross is Miracle Eye. I don't know what Charizard's move is, but Golurk seems like a reasonable mafia candidate. At this rate, yiran might even be mafia, but let's not get too far ahead of ourselves.

I think we should vote Light today. We can save ZM for tomorrow, or maybe a vig can take care of him.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

by all means, do inspect under that logic, it oughtn't to matter, since we'll then get a confirmation anyway, since you've already blown your cover.

is vig a thing, does anyone have no offensive moves? based on the theme, I'd expect lots of them.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I think there are some people that have one or two non-offensive moves, but I leave it to Birdy to tell us otherwise.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Gym Leader Shizui said:


> I think there are some people that have one or two non-offensive moves, but I leave it to Birdy to tell us otherwise.


I doubt that's something Birdy would actually say; if he didn't find it necessary pre-game, then revealing things _now_ wouldn't be the best practice.

In any case... I guess we're gunning for *Light?* Miracle eye is a plausible move for an inspector, I suppose.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I looked up info on Charizard, didn't see any moves that could inspect.

I'll be voting *Light*, since I believe we have enough facts.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

oh hey I've an idea.

first have everyone claim the moves used last night, targets, and the damage amounts taken, and see if they work out.  and only those who have already noticed what I've noticed can make a reasonable lie! :DDD

well, and the people who had non-damage actions to use last night. which would be not a bad thing! and it should even work, with everyone being alive still.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

The move for my inspection was actually Fly. Maybe like I spyed on them or something. The rest of my moves are defensive for the most part. 

Voting for *Light* then. If we have a vigilante that would help my case somewhat.

Miracle Eye sounds more Seer-ish imo.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Double post, ftw....


Guys hold up. There wasn't a death last night.

Possibility of alien?

What types or moves could be interpreted as alien?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Phantom said:


> The move for my inspection was actually Fly. Maybe like I spyed on them or something. The rest of my moves are defensive for the most part.
> 
> Voting for *Light* then. If we have a vigilante that would help my case somewhat.


For the most part??? Charizard... don't really seem to have that many defensive moves, but uh. 

I think the point is that we don't have _a_ vigilante--most people probably have an attacking move or two of some sort, we need to join together and organize targets to kill the mafia.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I used Protect yesterday.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

As for my moves, I've revealed an anti town alignment so if I die it won't be in total vain my moves are Scary Face, Smokescreen, Heat Wave, and Fly. Fly does damage and inspects. Scary Face blocks any one who targets me at that night, Smokescreen reduces the 'accuracy' of moves for the rest of the game, and heat wave damages hp and if anyone else targets that person they get damaged as well.

For the most part, defensive-ish moves. 

Not what I would have picked for a Charizard but ok.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I object to Fly being an inspecting move!
I also have Fly in my movepool, but it says that I fly up for one night, during which I am immune to all night actions, and I attack on the second night.
Nowhere does it say anything about inspection


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Fuck and I can't paste my PM. But maybe they aren't all the same.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

perhaps bluzzy and/or  effercon can clarify if they, too, have fly. or we could just shoot one of you down tonight and then we can lynch the other tomorrow. maybe.

solution: tonight, seeker uses fly on, I don't know, probably effercon, with the resist and base 140 def. the rest of us attack it. if it survives, we lynch phantom. otherwise, it's a dead liar.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I dunno man, I'm calling BS. What would the point of having the same move that does different things?

EDIT: That wouldn't really work, seeing as fly takes two nights to complete.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I am still nervous about the possibility of alien.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

That is a valid concern. 

Best case scenario: Squirtles blocked the kill by using protect. 
Worst case scenario: Light got activated last night and is about to win on day one.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Fuck alien could easily be the one formerly known as LS99 OR Light.

* Abstain!*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Also LS(9, two night thing...


Not if you lied, then you'd be DED DEAD.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Well obv. both of us are aliens

*abstain*


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Not for sure. ILS who did you Protect/ what does it do?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Zero Moment said:


> I dunno man, I'm calling BS. What would the point of having the same move that does different things?
> 
> EDIT: That wouldn't really work, seeing as fly takes two nights to complete.


nope, that makes little sense given that there exists at least one other charging move which allows action the subsequent night.

so uh lies.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

also alien doesn't  ... make sense, when mafia kills by damage rather than an actual kill action and everyone seems to have multiple moves.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Hmmm true... fine. Let's see... Light or ZM?


... *Zero Moment*.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I don't have Fly, so I can't confirm the Fly thingy.

I approve of res' plan to find out about Fly, although that doesn't necessarily mean we'll know if Phantom's Fly works the same way. So I'm not sure if the information we'll get from that is necessary or useful, and we may have other things we wanna do with our night actions.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Well you never know, an alien may be activated just by being attacked. But I find that unlikely and fairly broken, so.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Phantom said:


> Hmmm true... fine. Let's see... Light or ZM?
> 
> 
> ... *Zero Moment*.


inclined to say light, because seeker's is testable in such a way that if it lied, it will be dead.



blazheirio889 said:


> I don't have Fly, so I can't confirm the Fly thingy.
> 
> I approve of res' plan to find out about Fly, although that doesn't necessarily mean we'll know if Phantom's Fly works the same way. So I'm not sure if the information we'll get from that is necessary or useful, and we may have other things we wanna do with our night actions.


ugh. but it would, in any case, kill off a liar (actually, at this point, it's pretty certain that seeker lied, but). anyway, if each person lists its most effective attack against seeker, I should can calculate to minimise the amount of action needed to shoot it down if it lied.



blazheirio889 said:


> Well you never know, an alien may be activated just by being attacked. But I find that unlikely and fairly broken, so.



... yeah.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

The res plan makes sense. This HP thing is throwing me for a loop.

*Light*.

Then we throw ALLMOVES at Zero Moment.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I'm all for this, but I'm still confused... Perhaps the mafia hit is not an insta-kill, but that would make the game too town-favoring.

Likewise, I'd think the lynch would have to be a kill, as Birdy said "the player with the most votes will be lynched."

Still, *Light* now, then Zero Moment. 

And I'd be suspicious of yiran too, as he viewed the thread and didnt post, even after subtly being accused. That seems pretty odd for yiran. And, based on his Pokemon (Hydreigon), he could very likely be mafia.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> I'm all for this, but I'm still confused... Perhaps the mafia hit is not an insta-kill, but that would make the game too town-favoring.


Hits take off a chunk of HP. They could be a OHKO, but it depends on the move and stats and everything; that's one of the main gimmicks of the game.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



sreservoir said:


> ugh. but it would, in any case, kill off a liar (actually, at this point, it's pretty certain that seeker lied, but). anyway, if each person lists its most effective attack against seeker, I should can calculate to minimise the amount of action needed to shoot it down if it lied.


Ah, sorry, I forgot who Zero Moment was when I previously posted. Since he's suspected of being Mafia, I think your plan is worth it. At any rate, my most effective move against Golurk is Fiery Dance.

So then, *Light*.


----------



## yiran

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I would rather vote Zero Moment.



Zero Moment said:


> I object to Fly being an inspecting move!
> I also have Fly in my movepool, but it says that I fly up for one night, during which I am immune to all night actions, and I attack on the second night.
> Nowhere does it say anything about inspection


I also have Scary Face and it does the exact same thing Phantom said it did for him and therefore it is likely that Zero Moment is lying about his Fly being different.

But seems like the public want Light to go away. I'm going to attack Zero Moment tonight. Or not, depending on what happens during the rest of the day.

(Yes I am innocent for some reason. I actually wanted to get mafia because I haven't been one in other games :( )


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



yiran said:


> I would rather vote Zero Moment.


I see now... so you _are_ the mafia and are covering for your buddies Light and (as it would appear now) Phantom.

Interesting plan Phantom, but it would never work. Claiming inspector day one just to make an accusation... Interesting, but your interpretation of Fly is pretty ridiculous really. So then, what was your _real_ night action last night? Framing Zero Moment, perhaps?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> I see now... so you _are_ the mafia and are covering for your buddies Light and (as it would appear now) Phantom.
> 
> Interesting plan Phantom, but it would never work. Claiming inspector day one just to make an accusation... Interesting, but your interpretation of Fly is pretty ridiculous really. So then, what was your _real_ night action last night? Framing Zero Moment, perhaps?


Not sure why you're suddenly jumping on yiran... He has a valid reason to suspect Zero Moment (his Scary Face description matches Phantom's). 

And I doubt Phantom would do that, simply because after we lynch Light, if he turns up as innocent we're going to go after Phantom. This early in the game, a 1-for-1 trade simply is not worth it for the Mafia. I agree the interpretation of Fly is pretty iffy, but...! We have enough people to see who's lying.

But at this moment, I think we should go for Light. We can easily test of Zero Moment is Mafia during the night.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

even if phantom is lying, seeker's claim is directly testable. if it dies and flips mafia, that expressly indicates phantom's innocence.

also, mafia making ridiculous claims is not generally a thing that is a thing before accusations are made. phantom's claim is kind of ludicrous but it is simply too ridiculous to seem false unless phantom is really thinking ahead of us all ... which is unlikely, since it would then risk WHOOSH. and that would create a 1:1 losing trade for the mafia.

not that it matters, since we can kill light and test against seeker and we'll have our answer in the morning. seriously.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Phantom is a she btw.


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



sreservoir said:


> perhaps bluzzy and/or  effercon can clarify if they, too, have fly. or we could just shoot one of you down tonight and then we can lynch the other tomorrow. maybe.
> 
> solution: tonight, seeker uses fly on, I don't know, probably effercon, with the resist and base 140 def. the rest of us attack it. if it survives, we lynch phantom. otherwise, it's a dead liar.


I do have Fly, and it _is_ an inspecting move.

Therefore, I second Phantom's nomination of *Zero Moment*.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

If Phantom's inspection was correct, Light is Mafia and we'll be fine lynching him and killing Zero Moment off during the night with our actions. But at this point I think Light has the majority.

Anyway, we should start posting our most effective moves against Golurk so res can calculate how much is needed to kill him, so more of us can use our night actions in more useful ways. Although in case Mafia claim a move and they actually don't attack Zero Moment, a few of us should attack him anyway, just to be safe.

Said it before, but may as well say it again: my most effective move is Fiery Dance.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I do have Fly, and it _is_ an inspecting move.


Who did you inspect?


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Maimi said:


> Who did you inspect?


No one. I used a different move during the previous night.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

(Well, I suppose that's assuming you /would/ inspect someone--but uh if you can, that's a really powerful night action and I would expect you to use it.)



blazheirio889 said:


> Said it before, but may as well say it again: my most effective move is Fiery Dance.


And mine is giga drain.


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Maimi said:


> (Well, I suppose that's assuming you /would/ inspect someone--but uh if you can, that's a really powerful night action and I would expect you to use it.)


Don't forget - I'm Skarmory, and there's a Raichu in play. If Raichu is mafia, I'm fucked. That's why I used Whirlwind during the previous night - after all, an inspector who didn't inspect is still better to have than a dead one.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

whirlwind is?


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Redirector.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Who did you redirect to, then?


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I can't choose - it's a random target.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

oh, ugh. so what, you redirected raichu randomly? you redirect anything that comes at you? how much do you know if you redirect something, do you know?


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



sreservoir said:


> oh, ugh. so what, you redirected raichu randomly? you redirect anything that comes at you? how much do you know if you redirect something, do you know?


Any attack targeted at me will be redirected to a random target, and I won't know who it redirects to.

By the way, this was my plan once I saw my moveset - survive the first night and the first day, then start inspecting.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

But the mafia's much more likely to kill you now than they were night one! They know you're an inspector! (Well, there are other inspectors--but what if you were the only one?)


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Maimi said:


> But the mafia's much more likely to kill you now than they were night one! They know you're an inspector! (Well, there are other inspectors--but what if you were the only one?)


a) VM might also be a target - he has also claimed inspector.
b) In case I get hit, I've got a backup plan. :)


----------



## yiran

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> I do have Fly, and it _is_ an inspecting move.
> 
> Therefore, I second Phantom's nomination of *Zero Moment*.


Yeah.

Zero Moment

I'll add more on Vehement Mustelid being suspicious of me later, need to eat dinner.


----------



## yiran

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Okay, on Vehement Mustelid.

Normally someone calling someone out that wasn't a result of inspection would result in me saying that "mafias try not to garner too much attention so they wouldn't do it". But I'm not saying that.

Why? Two reasons. Vehement Mustelid's wording is very hostile and laced with contempt, using word such as "interesting" or "perhaps". It might be his personality but from my experience when innocent people accuse it's not styled to make their lines more persuasive, it's more direct. The other reason is that now that I firmly believe that Zero Moment is mafia, I can use him as a basis of guesses of what other mafias may be. I can also use myself since you'd normally guess that Hydreigon would warrant mafia. If Golurk is mafia, Metagross doesn't seem too far of a stretch –*they're both mechanical and somewhat resembling ancient artifacts, something Hydreigon certainly isn't.

Therefore I conclude that I suspect Vehement Mustelid is mafia. Although a flaw is that I can't find any other "techy" Pokémon in the list. And the fact that he spoke out first out of the two inspectors makes me want to believe him more. But then again if Zero Moment is to fake inspector it would be very risky after an inspector claimed already. And still, there are other cases of Fly and only one case of Miracle Eye, and I don't think Birdy would make 2 inspection moves. It's possible, but meh.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Nope VM definitely isn't mafia

He's totes town guys


----------



## yiran

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Zero Moment said:


> Nope VM definitely isn't mafia
> 
> He's totes town guys


Okay, so.

Zero Moment is Mafia.

Zero Moment is implying that VM is Mafia through sarcasm.

Therefore VM is Innocent.

But Zero Moment is Mafia so that may be what he wants to achieve.

Let's just ignore him. (Unless he turns out to be innocent after the lynch in which I will be very asdfa;sdfklsd;askjf)


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

I agree, now that Zero Moment is very much confirmed scum. *Zero Moment*.

Besides, Miracle Eye could just as easily be a Seer, or reveal night action targets.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



yiran said:


> Okay, on Vehement Mustelid.
> 
> Normally someone calling someone out that wasn't a result of inspection would result in me saying that "mafias try not to garner too much attention so they wouldn't do it". But I'm not saying that.
> 
> Why? Two reasons. Vehement Mustelid's wording is very hostile and laced with contempt, using word such as "interesting" or "perhaps". It might be his personality but from my experience when innocent people accuse it's not styled to make their lines more persuasive, it's more direct. The other reason is that now that I firmly believe that Zero Moment is mafia, I can use him as a basis of guesses of what other mafias may be. I can also use myself since you'd normally guess that Hydreigon would warrant mafia. If Golurk is mafia, Metagross doesn't seem too far of a stretch –*they're both mechanical and somewhat resembling ancient artifacts, something Hydreigon certainly isn't.
> 
> Therefore I conclude that I suspect Vehement Mustelid is mafia. Although a flaw is that I can't find any other "techy" Pokémon in the list. And the fact that he spoke out first out of the two inspectors makes me want to believe him more. But then again if Zero Moment is to fake inspector it would be very risky after an inspector claimed already. And still, there are other cases of Fly and only one case of Miracle Eye, and I don't think Birdy would make 2 inspection moves. It's possible, but meh.


Alright, you check out okay... if  Effercon claims to also have Fly, I'm much more inclined to believe Phantom, and also you.

So that pretty much confirms we have 3 inspectors, if no one is lying. That seems a little broken, but I guess we'll see what happens.

Still, I'm not sure why you wou would want to lynch ZM now and go after Light tonight instead of the other way around. Spiritomb has much higher defenses and no type weaknesses... did you not think of that?


----------



## yiran

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Typo in my third-to-last sentence, I meant Phantom.

Anyway, I'm not going to vote VM yet since he obviously claimed first and that is a huge indication of innocence (mafia wouldn't want to bring attention to them, even with reverse psychology it would be too risky).

The reason I'm voting Zero Moment over Light is on the basis that Zero Moment is definitely mafia, and I don't completely trust you (VM). But if it comes to a tie I'll be willing to change my vote so at least _someone_ is voted off and we don't waste a vote. (Unless I'm asleep or something in which someone else should do that)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Well, voting-wise, here's what it looks like so far:

Light: Mai, bluzzy, Squirtles, and me
Zero Moment: Lyra, Phantom, and yiran
Abstain: Zero Moment

I don't think its ever a good idea to try and risk a vote being tied. Zero Moment could easily just post and force us to waste our lynch.


----------



## Zexion

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

so... many... posts. curse my internet. i am not fully understanding it, but what i do understand is the post (i hope) is right above me. light w/ 4, zero moment w/ 2, and abstain w/ 1. wasted votes do suck, so i'll leave mine open for now. i am going back and reading to attempt to comprehend the whole situation.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Should we just go with the majority? Right now we're at risk wasting our lynch, so.

And I'm still kind of iffy about Fly being an inspector move, but eh.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Where _is_ Light anyways?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

we should still go for light on account of that, at this point, a 1:1 trade favours town, and if light flips innocent, we have enough information to reasonably kill veh. it is more efficient this way. with this great a head start and at least two inspectors, we can sfford to expend lives for information, especially lives of non-contributors.

it would he more accurate, perhaps, to say we should kill both over the course of day and night. seeker is a liar, in any case, although only by phantom's word and effercon's and mine; therefore the course of action which leaves it alive if it was telling the truth is preferable. we have no such possibility for light, so killing it by lynch is as good as any other kill.

also, still going to vote *light* unless you come up with an even more efficient plan.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Phantom said:


> Where _is_ Light anyways?


He viewed the thread not too long ago without posting. :/


----------



## Light

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

GOD, I'm gone for _one night_ and four pages pop up? (By the way, I've been in Europe for the past few weeks and just got back late last night)

Time to spill it all, I guess. Two of my moves are attacking, and Hypnosis silences someone during the next day phase. My other move, which is what I used last night, is Memento: if I die that night then the player who landed the final blow's alignment will be revealed the next morning.

Since *Zero Moment* is obviously lying, and Vehement Mustellid is lying due to me not being miller (2 inspecting moves? really?), I suggest today we lynch ZM today, kill me tonight, and lynch Vehement Mustellid tomorrow.


----------



## Light

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> He viewed the thread not too long ago without posting. :/


Can I has 20 minutes to read the thread?!


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Guys, Golurk (ZM) is easier to kill than Spiritomb (Light) so we should lynch Light and kill ZM during the night. As it stands now, the vote is tied (I think) so people who voted for ZM, please switch over to Light.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Actually, Light's idea makes sense. I think I will stick to my vote.


----------



## yiran

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Fine, *Light*.

EVERYONE TARGET ZERO MOMENT DURING THE NIGHT PLEASE

Also those with Fly, inspect VM.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Light's idea of lynching ZM, killing him at night, and then lynching VM? I don't see why we can't lynch Light and kill ZM during the night, instead? We can kill Light more efficiently, I think, so we have more night actions to do other things.

Anyway, I don't see why VM is lying. Two inspection moves seems plausible (though kinda broken), given the amount of powers we have. Anyway, we can determine if VM is lying if we lynch Light.


----------



## Light

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Light's idea of lynching ZM, killing him at night, and then lynching VM? I don't see why we can't lynch Light and kill ZM during the night, instead? We can kill Light more efficiently, I think, so we have more night actions to do other things.


True, but Memento would be the reason for going with my plan. I think having a confirmed innocent would be more beneficial than a few more blindly used powers one night. It's up to you guys though. Obviously, if you have an inspecting move you're better off using that tonight than chipping away at my health.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Guys, Golurk (ZM) is easier to kill than Spiritomb (Light) so we should lynch Light and kill ZM during the night. As it stands now, the vote is tied (I think) so people who voted for ZM, please switch over to Light.


Uh, yeah, that's the point I was trying to make. The votes as of now stand as follows:

(6) Lynch Light: Mai, Bluzzy, Squirtles, res, yiran, and me
(3) Lynch ZM: Lyra, Phantom, Light
(1) Abstain: Zero Moment



			
				yiran said:
			
		

> Also those with Fly, inspect VM.


How about we not waste our time and inspect a few of the other players? When Light dies and flips mafia, shouldn't that be reason enough to believe I am telling the truth?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Light said:


> True, but Memento would be the reason for going with my plan. I think having a confirmed innocent would be more beneficial than a few more blindly used powers one night. It's up to you guys though. Obviously, if you have an inspecting move you're better off using that tonight than chipping away at my health.


feh, if we're getting into those sorts of moves, spiritomb also learns destiny bond and grudge, either of which could have delightfully nasty effects if you're lying. let us not take that risk.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

also, since we have seemingly have at least one inspector of two which happen to be resistant to quite a lot -- and I'm inclined to say phantom is almost certainly telling the truth, as well -- even the possibility of a confirmed innocent isn't worth the risk from an supposedly-inspected-as-mafia which happens to can have destiny bond and grudge asking to be killed at night. in fact, requesting to be killed at night doesn't even sound like and innocent thing to do when a claimed inspector declares that one is mafia and there are two other claimed inspectors, at least one of which is probably real.

I must say, the "I'm not a miller" is refreshingly straightforward.

(I'm not even going to complain about memento being an information effect being ludicrous, not after fly reveals what is, if not mafia, at least a liar.)


----------



## Light

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Well it was worth a shot.

Yeah, I decided I'm pretty much fucked after that comment.

Although, what's wrong with saying, "I'm not a miller"?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Light said:


> Well it was worth a shot.
> 
> Yeah, I decided I'm pretty much fucked after that comment.
> 
> Although, what's wrong with saying, "I'm not a miller"?


ladies and gentlemen and itpersons and itunpersons and anyone else we have around here -- I can't think of anything else but they definitely exist -- light has just _pretty much_ admitted to be anti-town. or something to that effect. can we just go ahead and lynch it now?

(don't do that, your shots aren't worth it if they're aimed at yourself.)

(seriously, don't do that, you could have played enough of us into doubting veh and finagled a survival until the end of the day to do your thing if you hadn't just gone and admitted it just now. never admit to anything! if you're going to be a lying liar, remain a lying liar who lies right up until the end! ... also, don't slip up, that's bad, too. also res is the most hypocritically hypocritical hypocrite who has ever declared itself a hypocritically hypocritical hypocrite in this post, but that's not exactly relevant.)

and uh nothing is wrong with that, it simply feels refreshingly direct in comparison to mafia claiming to _be_ a miller. claiming _not_ to be a miller amuses in that light.


----------



## Light

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



sreservoir said:


> if you're going to be a lying liar, remain a lying liar who lies right up until the end!


But that's been done _so many times_ before.

Seriously though, in my experience you guys are pretty careful around here, and wouldn't take a risk like that. So I decided my remaining life would best be spent amusing you people.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Light said:


> But that's been done _so many times_ before.
> 
> Seriously though, in my experience you guys are pretty careful around here, and wouldn't take a risk like that. So I decided my remaining life would best be spent amusing you people.


You know what would be super amusing? Telling us who the other mafia are! :D


----------



## Light

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> You know what would be super amusing? Telling us who the other mafia are! :D


Zero Moment, SuperRichieGuru, Phantom, and Gym Leader Shizui :D


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Light said:


> Zero Moment, SuperRichieGuru, Phantom, and Gym Leader Shizui :D


GASP How dare you betray us like that?!!!!11111oneoneone!!!1!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

that seems an excessive number of mafia, would expect something like 3.5 in 14.

now, that is almost certaily not all real mafia, so the question is whether any of the unknowns are mafia. this takes roughly the structure of a yomi game and thus I am inclined to say that ... probably the rest aren't mafia. hard to tell, though. consider this entirely non-indicative.

... I jest, I jest. probably. hard to tell. (you know, it was really unclear...)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



sreservoir said:


> this takes roughly the structure of a yomi game and thus I am inclined to say that ... probably the rest aren't mafia.


Yomi?


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

We may as well inspect them anyway, though. Although, it's odd that ZM would put himself under suspicion by contradicting Phantom's Fly.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> We may as well inspect them anyway, though. Although, it's odd that ZM would put himself under suspicion by contradicting Phantom's Fly.


Well, he already inspected mafia, right? No reason not to--he was _already_ under suspicion.

Iii'm not sure what point you're trying to make here, but.


----------



## yiran

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Wait, what if Zero Moment has some redirection move?

So it may not be good to target...

Whatever, let's just attack him and if something goes awry we'll just vote him.

res stop clogging up the game with complicated logic that no one else understands la

Although contradicting Phantom wasn't a very smart move on ZM's part there is no reason he would do so if he was good. The only thing I can see is that he is alien but... well idk there doesn't seem like space for aliens in this sort of game.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Maimi said:


> Well, he already inspected mafia, right? No reason not to--he was _already_ under suspicion.
> 
> Iii'm not sure what point you're trying to make here, but.


No, Light was the one who was inspected.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



blazheirio889 said:


> No, Light was the one who was inspected.





Vehement Mustelid said:


> Lynch *Light*.
> 
> Well, that was some good luck. No one died night one, and we already know one of the mafia.





Phantom said:


> I have more info. One of my moves is an inspection, Zero Moment is mafia.


? There... were two inspections, right.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

Oh wait what sorry, I think I missed the second one. nvm what I said, then.


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Light said:


> Zero Moment, SuperRichieGuru, Phantom, and Gym Leader Shizui :D


Although I'm not sure about the other names, I think this confirms it: ZM is mafia.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Maimi said:


> Yomi?


yomi.

(you know how it is when I know you know I know, but you don't know if I know you know I know you know? but maybe I know, but I'll act as if I only know you know, to trip you up when I know you know I know you know I know? it's kind of like that. very wifomy. avoid, any information to be gained is not worth your sanity.)



yiran said:


> Wait, what if Zero Moment has some redirection move?
> 
> So it may not be good to target...
> 
> Whatever, let's just attack him and if something goes awry we'll just vote him.
> 
> res stop clogging up the game with complicated logic that no one else understands la
> 
> Although contradicting Phantom wasn't a very smart move on ZM's part there is no reason he would do so if he was good. The only thing I can see is that he is alien but... well idk there doesn't seem like space for aliens in this sort of game.


logic isn't that difficult what are you talking about. I simply deduced that we uncan deduce anything meaningful from that list, but it is more likely (very uncertain!) that excluding the known seeker, the rest are not mafia.



Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Although I'm not sure about the other names, I think this confirms it: ZM is mafia.


uh don't take that list at face value but we already knew that anyway so uh.


----------



## yiran

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

The thing is your words are hard to read like what does "uncan" even mean



Vehement Mustelid said:


> How about we not waste our time and inspect a few of the other players? When Light dies and flips mafia, shouldn't that be reason enough to believe I am telling the truth?


It's not unlikely there are two mafia parties and you're in one of them and got the other. My point about your Pokémon being similar to ZM's still stands.

And we have like 3 Pokémon with fly anyway, we can afford to use one of them on you.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

yiran one does not simply question res logic

You'll sleep better at night


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



sreservoir said:


> that seems an excessive number of mafia, would expect something like 3.5 in 14.
> 
> now, that is almost certaily not all real mafia, so the question is whether any of the unknowns are mafia. this takes roughly the structure of a yomi game and thus I am inclined to say that ... probably the rest aren't mafia. hard to tell, though. consider this entirely non-indicative.
> 
> ... I jest, I jest. probably. hard to tell. (you know, it was really unclear...)


5 mafia in a game like this wouldn't be that unreasonable. The town can lynch the mafia, but the mafia can only try to attack townspeople, most of which have moves like Scary Face, Protect, or Whirlwind to avoid taking damage. And there are several inspectors, making the game already quite town-favoring. My guess is there would have to be more mafia just to balance the game out.

As for what Light said, while SuperRichieGuru and Shizui could plausibly be mafia, I don't see how Phantom could be. Why would Phantom have a move like Fly, let alone know what it does, if she was anti-town?

Still, I think those that can inspect tonight should inspect (although I'm going to have to use Scary Face now considering I'm likely the mafia victim) and everyone else attack ZM.


----------



## Glace

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

So, from what I can tell, we're voting for *Light*?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> 5 mafia in a game like this wouldn't be that unreasonable. The town can lynch the mafia, but the mafia can only try to attack townspeople, most of which have moves like Scary Face, Protect, or Whirlwind to avoid taking damage. And there are several inspectors, making the game already quite town-favoring. My guess is there would have to be more mafia just to balance the game out.
> 
> As for what Light said, while SuperRichieGuru and Shizui could plausibly be mafia, I don't see how Phantom could be. Why would Phantom have a move like Fly, let alone know what it does, if she was anti-town?
> 
> Still, I think those that can inspect tonight should inspect (although I'm going to have to use Scary Face now considering I'm likely the mafia victim) and everyone else attack ZM.


coinflip to decide randomly whether to scary face or inspect. attempting to reason through this is at the same time potentially reproducible and also bad for the sanities of everyone involved, don't do that.

eeh I guess it is town-biased and more mafia might be necessary but in any case there must needs be no more than about 1/3 mafia because otherwise the mafia can roughly control the vote by day 1 if they target well. something like that. inclined most to say four mafia, but five is perhaps plausible if a bit excessive.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Day 1]*

The villagers congregate and, due to a few lucky hits, get some definite targets down almost immediately. They spend the rest of the day arguing among themselves about which one they should kill, until finally a consensus is reached. A Walrien that no one knew was in the crowd followed the majority of the villagers' votes, and used one Sheer Cold attack on Light. The Spiritomb screeched as it was frozen to death. Following the gruesome display, the Walrien put up the iced Spiritomb as a statue in the square and everyone went home to bed.

*Light has been lynched. He was Mafia.*

*You have 48 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Night 1]*

The town wakes up and convenes to find two pokemon missing. So they take a quick look in Zero Moment's house and, sure enough, the Golurk has a hole in its torso, apparently from a Dark Pulse attack. The second body turns out to be that of a Marowak, absolutely drenched in what was probably a powerful water-type attack. Searching both the bodies, they soon find out that somehow, both of them were part of the mafia! With all but one of the mafia dead, the last one defects to the innocents' side because of their love for Wailord, and the town rejoices.

*Zero Moment is dead. He was Mafia.
Glace is dead. He was Mafia.

The innocents win the game.*​


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Night 1]*

That's... extremely amusing...

Did we really do 6 pages of planning just to win on night 1?


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Night 1]*

Flavor texts: 


			
				For the innocents said:
			
		

> Welcome to Realistic Pokemafia. You are innocent, meaning your goal is to kill all of the Mafia. You can do this by attacking people by night, or by lynching them by day. Every night phase, you may use any one of your four moves on a specific chosen target. At the end of each night, you will be told how much damage was done to you, and thus how much HP you have left. If you have any questions, feel free to ask me. Good luck!





			
				For the mafia said:
			
		

> Welcome to Realistic Pokemafia. You are a member of the mafia, and your goal is to outnumber the innocents, and this can be accomplished by killing them. Your fellow Mafia members are _____, ___________ and _____. You may communicate amongst yourselves by means of Private Messaging, and possibly coordinate your attacks. There is no one ‘don’ of the mafia, as you all have the means of doing different things. Each night phase, you may use any one of your four moves on a specific chosen target. At the end of each night, you will be told how much damage was done to you, and thus how much HP you have left. Discussion among all players will be held every day phase in the thread for this game. The villagers, including you, will have a chance to lynch one player. The innocents’ goal is to kill all of you, so try to keep that from happening. If you have any questions, feel free to ask me. Good luck!





			
				Everyone's roles said:
			
		

> Pinkamena: You are Alakazam
> HP: 45/251 – Atk: 136 – Def: 126 – SAtk: 306 – SDef: 206
> ~Future Sight: Launch an attack that will strike its target the next night! Cannot be used (at all) two nights in a row.
> ~Disable: Prevents the target from using their night action. Cannot be used (at all) two nights in a row.
> ~Role Play: Select a player to imitate and a target. You will use the move the imitatee used last night on the target. You will not be told which move you used.
> ~Psychic: Deals direct damage to one player. Has a 10% chance to lower Special Defense.
> 
> Zero Moment: You are Golurk
> HP: 0/319 – Atk: 284 – Def: 196 – SAtk: 146 – SDef: 196
> ~Curse: Sacrifice ½ of your total HP, rounded down, to lay a curse on the target that will drain ¼ of their total HP at the end of each night including tonight.
> ~Drain Punch: Attack an opponent. You will regain HP equal to half of the damage inflicted.
> ~Earthquake: Hits one target, and everyone else who targets that player in the same night. Power decreases by 20% for every extra target it hits (100 power for 1, 80 for two, 60 for 3, etc.)
> ~Rest: Restore all of your HP, in exchange for not being able to speak for the duration of the next day phase.
> 
> Vehement Mustelid: You are Metagross
> HP: 301/301 – Atk: 306 – Def: 296 – SAtk: 226 – SDef: 216
> ~Miracle Eye: Identify a single target and find out his or her alignment. Also makes Dark-types susceptible to Psychic-type attacks.
> ~Scary Face: If anyone tries to use their night action on you tonight, scare them into not doing so. They will find out that you know Scary Face.
> ~Meteor Mash: Deals damage to a single target. Has a 20% chance to raise Attack by one stage.
> ~Explosion: Explode in front of a single player, also damaging all other players who target that player in the same night. You will kill yourself in the process.
> 
> I Liek Squirtles: You are Blastoise.
> HP: 274/299 – Atk: 202 – Def: 236 – SAtk: 206 – SDef: 246
> ~Protect: Protect yourself from the effects of all attacks against you for just tonight. Every successive use has half the chance of working that the last one did.
> ~Yawn: Make a target drowsy. They will not be able to speak during the next day phase.
> ~Skull Bash: This attack raises your Defense for only tonight, and strikes its target first thing tomorrow night. You can use another action tomorrow night.
> ~Hydro Pump: Deals damage to a single target. It has a 30% chance of missing.
> 
> SuperRichieGuru: You are Raichu.
> HP: 109/261 –  Atk: 216 – Def: 146 – SAtk: 216 – SDef: 196
> Evasion +1
> ~Thunder Wave: Paralyzes the target, making it so that their night actions have a 25% chance of not working until the paralysis wears off in 3 nights. This move will affect Ground-types.
> ~Double Team: Makes it so that all future attacks have a 20% extra chance of not hitting you. Can be used up to twice over the course of the game.
> ~Thunderbolt: Attacks a single target with a coursing beam of electricity. Has a 10% chance to paralyze.
> ~Feint: A guaranteed hit on a single target, which will definitely hit under any circumstances.
> 
> Phantom: You are Charizard.
> HP: 297/297 – Atk: 204 – Def: 192 – SAtk: 254 – SDef: 206
> ~Scary Face: If anyone tries to use any night action on you, you will scare them off. However, they will find out that you know Scary Face.
> ~Smokescreen: Blind an opponent with smoke. For the rest of the game, all of their attacks have an extra 20% chance of missing. One opponent can only be blinded twice at maximum.
> ~Heat Wave: Deal damage to a single player, as well as every other player who targets that player at some point in the night.
> ~Fly: Deal damage to a single target. You will also find out your target’s alignment, either Innocent or Mafia.
> 
> Gym Leader Shizui: You are Mamoswine.
> HP: 361/361 – Atk: 296 – Def: 196 – SAtk: 176 – SDef: 156
> ~Scary Face: If anyone tries to use any night action on you, you will scare them off. However, they will find out that you know Scary Face.
> ~Avalanche: Deals damage to a single target. If you take damage during the night, this attack’s power doubles.
> ~Earthquake: Deals damage to a selected player, as well as every other player who targets that player at some point in the night.
> ~AncientPower: Deals damage to a single target. Has a 20% chance to raise all of the user’s stats at the end of the night.
> 
> Glace: You are Marowak.
> HP: 0/261 – Atk: 196 – Def: 256 – SAtk: 136 – SDef: 196
> ~Focus Punch: Strike a single target with a powerful attack. If you are hit during the night by a damaging attack, this attack fails.
> ~Perish Song: Target a single player. That player will die at the end of the following phase, but so will you. You can also use this attack during the daytime (by typing “*Use Perish Song on <target>*” at the expense of your action the following night.
> ~Boomerang: Strikes a single player once and one person who targeted that player on the same night once. If no one else attacks this move’s target, it hits the targeted player twice instead of once.
> ~Skull Bash: This attack raises your Defense for only tonight, and strikes its target first thing tomorrow night. You can use another action tomorrow night.
> 
> blazhierio889: You are Volcarona.
> HP: 311/311 – Atk: 156 – Def: 166 – SAtk: 306 – SDef: 246
> ~Morning Sun: Heals you or another chosen player by ½ of your/their max HP, rounded up.
> ~Rage Powder: Forces a single player, as well as any other players who target that player in the same night, to attack you instead of their intended target for this night.
> ~Fiery Dance: Deals damage to a single target. Has a 50% chance to raise Special Attack.
> ~Bug Buzz: Deals damage to a single target. Has a 10% chance to lower Special Defense, and deals chip damage to all players who target this move’s target tonight.
> 
> sreservoir: You are Wailord.
> HP: 401/481 – Atk: 216 – Def: 126 – SAtk: 216 – SDef: 126
> ~Attract: You MUST use this move on the first night; after that you may not use it any more. You will cause a player of your choice to become your lover, so that if you die they do also; it does not work in reverse. In addition, you and they may communicate privately through Private Messages. If the player is mafia they will win with the innocents only if all the other mafia are dead and they are alive. In addition, all their attacks against you have reduced power.
> ~Heavy Slam: Deals damage to a single target.
> ~Water Spout: Inflicts damage based on the percentage of HP you have left. Hits a chosen player, as well as any other players who target that player in the same night.
> ~Selfdestruct: Inflicts damage on a chosen player, as well as all players who targeted that player during the same night. The user faints.
> 
> Light: You are Spiritomb.
> HP: 251/251 – Atk: 220 – Def: 252 – SAtk: 220 – SDef: 252
> ~Hypnosis: Attack a single player. That player will not be able to speak during the next day phase. This attack is considered to have 100% accuracy.
> ~Destiny Bond: If you are killed tonight or the next night, the player who landed the final blow will die with you. Cannot be used two nights in a row.
> ~Dark Pulse: Deals damage to a single opponent. Has a 20% chance to make the target flinch, stopping their night action from working.
> ~Ominous Wind: Deals damage to a chosen player, as well as any other players who target that player on the same night. Every time this attack is used there is a 10% chance of all of your stats rising.
> 
> Yiran: You are Hydreigon.
> HP: 325/325 – Atk: 246 – Def: 216 – SAtk: 286 – SDef: 216
> ~Dragon Pulse: Deals damage to a single opponent.
> ~Scary Face: If anyone tries to use their night action on you tonight, scare them into not doing so. They will find out that you know Scary Face.
> ~Thunder Wave: Paralyzes the target, making it so that their night actions have a 25% chance of not working until the paralysis wears off in 3 nights. This move will affect Ground-types.
> ~Dark Pulse: Deals damage to a single target. Has a 20% chance to make the target flinch, stopping their night action from working.
> 
> Lyra Heartstrings: You are Skarmory.
> HP: 271/271 – Atk: 196 – Def: 316 – SAtk: 116 – SDef: 176
> ~Roost: Restore either half of your own HP, or half of another chosen player’s HP.
> ~Fly: Deals damage to a single target. Also lets you find out their alignment, either Innocent or Mafia.
> ~Whirlwind: If anyone tries to target you tonight, not only will their attack not affect you, it will also be redirected to a random other target.
> ~ Feint: A guaranteed hit on a single target, which will definitely hit under any circumstances.
> 
> Maimi: You are Cradily.
> HP: 313/313 – Atk: 198 – Def: 230 – SAtk: 198 SDef: 250
> ~AncientPower: Deals damage to a single opponent. Has a 20% chance to raise all of the user’s stats after one usage.
> ~Wring Out: Deals damage to a single opponent. This damage is variable based on the amount of HP they have left.
> ~Giga Drain: Deals damage to a single opponent. Restores HP equal to ½ the damage inflicted.
> ~Block: Prevents a chosen target from using his or her night action tonight.





			
				The progress of the game said:
			
		

> Night 0
> ~[Gym Leader Shizui / Mamoswine] uses Scary Face.
> ~[I Liek Squirtles / Blastoise] uses Protect.
> ~[Yiran / Hydriegon] uses Scary Face.
> ~[Lyra Heartstrings / Skarmory] uses Whirlwind.
> ~[SuperRichieGuru / Raichu] uses Double Team.
> ~[Blazhierio889 / Volcarona] attacks [I Liek Squirtles / Blastoise] with Fiery Dance. [I Liek Squirtles / Blastoise] takes 0 damage.
> ~[sreservoir / Wailord] uses Attract on [Maimi / Cradily].
> ~[Phantom / Charizard] uses Fly on [Zero Moment / Golurk]. [Zero Moment / Golurk] takes 77 damage. [Phantom / Charizard] learns [Zero Moment / Golurk]’s alignment (Mafia).
> ~[Vehement Mustelid / Metagross] uses Miracle Eye on [Light / Spiritomb]. [Light / Spiritomb] becomes vulnerable to Psychic-type attacks. [Vehement Mustelid / Metagross] learns [Light / Spiritomb]’s alignment (Mafia).
> ~[Maimi / Cradily] uses Giga Drain on [Gym Leader Shizui / Mamoswine]. The move fails.
> ~[Zero Moment / Golurk] uses Drain Punch on [Gym Leader Shizui / Mamoswine]. The move fails.
> ~[Glace / Marowak] uses Boomerang on [SuperRichieGuru / Raichu], who takes 152 damage. One hit missed.
> ~[Light / Spiritomb] uses Dark Pulse on [Pinkamena / Alakazam], dealing 206 damage.
> ~[Pinkamena / Alakazam] does not send in a night action. She uses Future Sight on [Blazhierio889 / Volcarona]. It will deal 106 damage tomorrow night.
> 
> Day 1
> ~Town lynches [Light / Spiritomb].
> 
> Night 1
> ~[Pinkamena / Alakazam] uses Disable on [Zero Moment / Golurk]
> ~[Gym Leader Shizui / Mamoswine] uses Scary Face.
> ~[Phantom / Charizard] uses Scary Face.
> ~[Zero Moment / Golurk] could not use Rest.
> ~[Vehement Mustelid / Metagross] uses Miracle Eye on [Gym Leader Shizui]. The attack fails.
> ~[Lyra Heartstrings / Skarmory] uses Fly on [Zero Moment / Golurk], who takes 109 damage.
> ~[Blazheirio899 / Volcarona] uses Morning Sun on [sreservoir / Wailord].
> ~[I Liek Squirtles / Blastoise] uses Hydro Pump on [Zero Moment / Golurk]. The attack misses.
> ~[Yiran / Hydreigon] uses Dark Pulse on [Zero Moment / Golurk], dealing 213 damage.
> ~[sreservoir / Wailord] uses Water Spout on [Glace / Marowak], dealing 372 damage.
> ~[SuperRichieGuru / Raichu] does not send in a night action, and uses Feint on [I Liek Squirtles / Blastoise], dealing 25 damage.
> ~[Glace / Marowak] does not send in a night action, and uses Focus Punch on [SuperRichieGuru / Raichu]. The move fails.
> ~[Maimi / Cradily] does not send in a night action, and uses Wring Out on [sreservoir / Wailord], dealing 80 damage.
> ~[Zero Moment / Golurk] is killed by too much damage.
> ~[Glace / Marowak] is killed by too much damage.
> ~Innocents win.


So, feedback. what did you like about the game, how could it be made better?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: Realistic Pokemafia [Night 1]*



Birdy said:


> So, feedback. what did you like about the game, how could it be made better?


I thought it was a great concept, and you should try and do more of these.

You should work on balancing the game though. There were far too many self-protecting moves, and too many inspectors. The mafia didn't stand a chance, really. Just take that into consideration if you make another game like this.


----------



## Phantom

Agreed, the innocents were too powerful. 

But that was fun.


----------



## Mai

*nuzzles res*

Sorry, mafia! I... actually admitted my alignment to res quite early; Birdy had already implied I was mafia ("You may now communicate freely through Private Messages with Mai. _Your alignment will not change,_ and bear in mind that if Mai dies you will not necessarily die with them."), and with the ability to easily abandon ship I figured why not. When Zero Moment and Light were both inspected... well, I just happened to mention how much of an easy OHKO water spout would be on marowak. And with practically winning already, I kind of didn't bother sending in an action, so sorry to res too. ._.

What Vehement said, basically. The mafia were seriously underpowered. Also, adding speed somehow would be interesting; since it didn't count, there's really no point to having a fast 'mon (... which factored into choosing cradily, yeah).

I'd definitely play again, though! Maybe a LC game next? If we separate things into tiers, pokemon could be more evenly matched--although that can ban a lot of favorite pokemon, so.


----------



## Light

Might as well.


----------



## yiran

I was like "wat" when I saw the thread title.

Still, yeah, innocents too strong and too many protecting moves. A lot of effort was clearly put in though and I like that. I'm definitely in for another game.


----------



## blazheirio889

Maybe the Mafia boss should get an OHKO in addition to whatever moves they have? The Mafia not being able to kill, guaranteed barring heal/protect or whatever, is kinda off. Although that might mean that with the boss' instakill and the goons' attacks, more than one Mafia kill can happen. So I dunno.


----------



## Mai

blazheirio889 said:


> Maybe the Mafia boss should get an OHKO in addition to whatever moves they have? The Mafia not being able to kill, guaranteed barring heal/protect or whatever, is kinda off. Although that might mean that with the boss' instakill and the goons' attacks, more than one Mafia kill can happen. So I dunno.


Well, OHKOs would have 30% accuracy here--nottt the hugest boost you can give. :P I dunno, the mafia not having OHKOs is a really interesting mechanic; I don't think removing that part to give balance is the best idea. More than one mafia kill is _unusual,_ sure, but it's not inherently a _bad_ thing; a lot of circumstances can create two deaths or more during the night.

I think cutting the number of inforoles and healers would be the best move here; nerfing the town > improving the mafia, probably.

Maybe the mafia could get items or something if that still unworks, though?


----------



## blazheirio889

I meant an attack that guarantees a kill outside of heal/protect or whatever, so not exactly an OHKO... an OHKO with 100% accuracy, more like. :P


----------



## DarkAura

That's cool that we won. Sorry for not posting. Life, huh?


----------



## Phantom

Told you guys I wasn't _that_ crazy.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Realistic Pokemafia 2


----------

